

Ask HN: Where do you find survey respondents? - oldmanstan

I'm trying to find 50 respondents for a survey I create. The problem is: I need them to be a specific "type" - art lover/artists, 13-50 years old, and from the United States.<p>Are there any good online services that could help me with finding surveyees? (Free is better; paying is an option.)
======
jaddison
I just posted about Amazon Mechanical Turk in the story immediately before
yours - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1704704> \- but in all honesty, I
have heard of a few people getting good results, although I don't know if you
can target specific demographics too easily.

I think a good bet would be to pay for Facebook ads as they have pretty
awesome demographic filtering. Check it out here:
<http://www.facebook.com/ads/create/>

~~~
iamgabeaudick
Interesting. How strictly can you filter the respondents using Mechanical
Turk? And is it only by demographics, or also by interests and other criteria?

~~~
jaddison
Sorry if I wasn't more clear - I'm not actually sure how granular you can get
with mturk.com. I don't think their filtering is that exhaustive. If I lived
in the US, I'd be able to try and let you know though!

------
gilaniali
You can use Amazon's Mechanical Turk Service to hire people to take surveys.
Read this earlier post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668588>

